# loft size ?? question



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a loft that is 6 foot by 8 foot I got the design from red rose loft how many pigeons do you think I can fit in there without it being over crowded ??? I already have 16 yb in it


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

6X8=48 sq.ft divided by 2=24 birds MAX


----------



## Rouen (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't answer your question, but I think you left out a measurement. I can't imagine it's height is 0'.
and I believe the rule of thumb is 2ft per bird, not sure if that is 2ft square or cubed or what have you.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Rouen said:


> I can't answer your question, but I think you left out a measurement. I can't imagine it's height is 0'.
> and I believe the rule of thumb is 2ft per bird, not sure if that is 2ft square or cubed or what have you.


LOL, I'm sure there is some height to it (if there's no height, that means there's no roof, so that means there's no loft , but height doesn't fit into the equation for square footage. It's 1 1/2 to 2 sq. ft. minimum (depending on breed) of floor space per bird. Preferably at least 2 sq. ft. Sky Tx has the figures right.


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

sorry for not giving the height 6x8x8 but thanks for all the info


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

realtalk72 said:


> sorry for not giving the height 6x8x8 but thanks for all the info


I've heard that 17 cubic feet of loft space per bird is a good idea.

So 6x8x8 = 384 cubic feet... divided by 17 = about 22 birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

24 birds max as sky tx has laid out for you.


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks alot


----------

